# Area Code



## dandan38 (Jun 4, 2018)

Can you purchase a cell phone with a CA area code in PA?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Phone numbers (including the area code) are assigned by the carrier (or reseller) when you contract for service (and then assigned to the phone of your choice). I think that your best option is to ask one or more carriers if they are able to assign your desired area code.

If you simply want to buy a cell phone and then get service later there is no issue--the phone will not be assigned a number.


----------

